# An Average Day



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

As much as I love big projects, a majority of my day to day business are single to a few rooms. Most of them are referrals of repeat clients, someone always knows someone who is thinking about painting. So it seems...

Anyways, the customer chose glidden diamond (first time using it), then since I was at Home Depot I picked up a 2 gallon of Behr ceiling paint. This room had the one coat wonder in tan.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

The final product. I used an 18" roller for the ceilings because I still have 2 bathrooms to do.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Yepper


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

And finished both bathrooms today. I used the same Behr ceiling paint, but used Valspar Signature on the walls. I have used Valspar on multiple jobs and its a decent paint, though at almost $33 a gallon I would prefer SuperPaint or Miller Evolution. Customer gets what the customer wants.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I can't tell you how much hate rolling ceilings. There are situations it's the most practical way, but I swear and complain the whole time 😫

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

AngieM said:


> I can't tell you how much hate rolling ceilings. There are situations it's the most practical way, but I swear and complain the whole time 😫
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


And, to top it off, AngieM, after many years, your neck will be shot.......


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Ceilings definitely feel like a chore, especially furnished houses. That's why I try to use an 18" when I can.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> And, to top it off, AngieM, after many years, your neck will be shot.......





ThreeSistersPainting said:


> Ceilings definitely feel like a chore, especially furnished houses. That's why I try to use an 18" when I can.


No way in heck will I use an 18" cover for ceilings. May be faster but talk about bringing down wear and tear on your neck - and shoulders. But then, I'm 63 and have had neck surgery so... :sad:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Always hard to roll ceilings in a room with furniture in the middle. Did a large one today 9-10' (part was a tray ceiling) in a 17x33 room. Porous texture too. Went with the 14" roller


----------

